# Any advice? where to start?



## Gemski (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

Does anyone have any advice where to start researching ICSI abroad? been reading all the posts and although i'm finding them very useful my head is just spinning and have no idea where to start!! Just seems so overwelming iykwim. we will be using my eggs and dh's sperm so don't know whether this effects anything??

Thanks
Gem xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Look on the International Boards on FF - they're really helpful!  Then try PMing a few people from places that look interesting.

You can then start emailing clinics and I just used my gut instinct based on the kind of responses I received - I couldn't be happier with my outcome!

Good luck!

Jess xxx


----------



## Gemski (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you  

I'll start emailing, have a few places I am deffinately interested in will just have to see if they're right for us. Congratulations on your BFP by the way, hope your pregnancy is going well!!

thanks again
xx


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi gem,

I'm currently in Warsaw with Invimed clinic (see International, Poland Invimed thread for more info). I am undertaking IVF/ICSI and am at the stimming stage at the moment and it's my first one. Did IUI years ago though with BFN!

The clinic was recommended to me by reading the posts of other ladies that had been there and had made good comments about it. I must say that so far so good for the clinic although I do find the language a barrier with some of the nurses, but the consultant Doctor Karwacka speaks good English. She is very business like but nice with it!

If you would like any more info just PM me.
Love
Cat xx


----------



## misspolly (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Gem,
I'm going to IVI in Alicante (there are IVI clinics across Spain). There's an IVI Cycle Buddies thread with lots of ladies getting treatment at IVI.  I got a BFP on my first treatment with them. Sadly it didn't end well but I'll be cycling again with them over the summer hopefully.
misspolly


----------



## Gemski (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank for the replies ladies, it really helps, will look into those


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Gem

One thing i did when i started looking at clinics abroad was to write a general email, listing my history, with questions etc.  (costs, what they did, what i would need to do etc) and emailed that general email to a couple of clinics.  I waited for responses, which helped me see who i communicate with, and then started narrowing it down.  Like jess said i then emailed a few people who had gone to clinics i was interested in and started making my choices.  One thing that also helped me, as it can feel overwhelming was i made a list of criteria , and then wrote the clinics responses in each of these boxes - when i looked it over it gave me an idea of which clinic suited MY needs best ....
there is lots of wonderful information on these boards, trust me the women on here could probably out answer most doctors ... i'm sure they will be ablae to guide you, then at some point, you take a leap of faith, choose a clinic and start the process....
wishing you much luck on your journey ......


----------



## Janny (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Gem - I had ICSI at CERAM in Marbella using our own eggs and sperm and Mateo is the result! We are about to try again with them for number two... CERAM is a small friendly clinic with a lovely English nurse and and English speaking doctor. Contact Ruth [email protected] and she will talk to you about the practicalities and costs.

Good luck!

Jan x


----------



## Gemski (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Jan

Mateo looks adorable! Thatnks for ruth's emil, have heard of her around the boards so will definately be emailing/pm'ing her. Good luck going for #2 hope you have as much luck as you did with Mateo!!

Safarigirl - that's for the dvice, great idea about making a list of criteri, will definately do that  thank you!

Gem xx


----------

